# My first Golden Ben Thanks Steve!!!



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That was probably the best year of his life. No small gift to give a dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Carol...what a beautiful tribute and love story. Ben has given you a wonderful gift and you him.

Betty


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm so glad you gave him a loving home for his last year... he sounds like an amazing dog


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

At least he went to the Bridge knowing what true love was. Thanks for sharing - more tears flowing Again


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute! And how wonderful that he chose you to spend his remaining time with. Sounds like all three of you were winners!!!
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful picture and tribute to you beloved Ben. It sounds like he made a big impression on your heart in his short time with you. Thanks for sharing his story.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Ben's story with us, he made a place in your heart where he will always. Steve is doing some truly breathtaking tribute pics.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to tell you guys one story. One day I was at work and one of the girls that is a real gossip came into my office and said I saw your husband driving down the road with a redhead. She loved starting trouble and just thought had to tell me. 
My friend and I just started laughing and she was like "what! Do you think that is funny? I would kill my husband." After I finally stopped laughing and said "you idiot, that is our dog Ben." He loves to sit next to his dad. After that she walked out and I think learned her lesson. 
My husband and I still laugh at that. Riding with a redhead. Yep a redhead golden.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Carol, Ben was one special dog wasn't he? But he was with you because you saw the beauty in him and brought him home, in spite of his condition. So who was the special one?
That's a beautiful tribute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I have to tell you guys one story. One day I was at work and one of the girls that is a real gossip came into my office and said I saw your husband driving down the road with a redhead. She loved starting trouble and just thought had to tell me.
> My friend and I just started laughing and she was like "what! Do you think that is funny? I would kill my husband." After I finally stopped laughing and said "you idiot, that is our dog Ben." He loves to sit next to his dad. After that she walked out and I think learned her lesson.
> My husband and I still laugh at that. Riding with a redhead. Yep a redhead golden.


 
Those are the days you finally get to say, "mind your own business"! Great story about Ben, Carol. He had a wonderful life with you. If he had stayed in the shelter, he would have never know the love you gave. {teary eyed}


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome compilation!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The hearts & souls that Ben touched cannot be counted. The love you had for him was equaled only by his love for you. Play Hard Sweet Ben.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Carol, what a sweet story! It is a beautiful picture!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know every breed has owners that swear tht breed is best, but I truly believe Goldens are the brst--and i have owned English Settes and irish Setters and the are up at the top, but Goldens--well, what can one say. 

Ben was such a lucky boy that you wanted him It was meant to be. You had to see the beauty on the inside instead of just looking at the sores on the outside. Tears fall, but from the knowledge this guy died knowing how very much he was loved.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, that's a wonderful love story all the way around. You can be assured that Ben is waiting for you two at the Bridge, telling all what a great life he had in his last year.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

How wonderful that Ben had you and your husband for that final year of his life. I'm laughing that your DH got caught cruising around town with a redhead (and a male to boot!). 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------

